# road noise reduction



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

well given the frequency with which I do long journeys and the really intolerable road noise (with or without runflats) I needed to do something to make the car more bearable.

just took a couple of hours from start to finish and is phase 1 really, I need to do the doors and possibly add some MLV/CCF but it has already made a big difference.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

and the boot


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I spent my Sunday doing a similar thing to mine using Dynamat - what product is that you're using?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It is called silent coat, I used it in my R33 - I think it is a great product.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Simonh said:


> It is called silent coat, I used it in my R33 - I think it is a great product.


Cheers. I ran out of Dynamat once I'd done my boot & rear seats/sides so will consider this as an alternative when ordering more for the doors


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Sound Deadening Shop - Car Van & 4x4 Automotive Sound Proofing - great place to buy from, I highly reccomend them


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

one of the many jobs I have planned for the next few months....just need to clear the garage out


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it is a real easy job, less than five minutes to get the rear seats out, a pull tab for the seat base and 1 14mm nut for the seat back and they are out.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a nice upgrade and really makes a difference to how refined the car feels inside. Definitely helps with the road noise and the rattles. Looks like you did a good job.

First changed the exhaust to make it louder
then dyno-lined the rear to make it quieter,
Put in a kicker sub, front end speaker setup with 2 x digital amps to make it louder
dyno lined the front to make it quieter
changed the down pipes to make it louder....

My wife thinks there's something wrong with me!


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

tinimark said:


> This is a nice upgrade and really makes a difference to how refined the car feels inside. Definitely helps with the road noise and the rattles. Looks like you did a good job.
> 
> First changed the exhaust to make it louder
> then dyno-lined the rear to make it quieter,
> ...




Lol, you just made my day, funniest statement I've read for a long time.
That's us owners all over. As you, did everything but the stereo.
Wife hates it, thankfully she does'nt drive.:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like a great idea, must admit on a journey today I noticed it is quite noisy inside so may give this go.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah on my things to do list. I have a load of silent coat that i bought for the 996 and never fitted.

I also have MLV the 2 together are supposed to be as good as you get.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm a stockist of Skinz sound deadening products which include a 3mm thick sheet so you get one and a half times the benefit of silent coat and nearly twice that of dynamat extreme with the same labour time to fit 

I've got a free delivery offer on here

:thumbsup:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

paulmc said:


> Yeah on my things to do list. I have a load of silent coat that i bought for the 996 and never fitted.
> 
> I also have MLV the 2 together are supposed to be as good as you get.


The MLV will be great for really killing the road noise, next step for me after dong the doors I think.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

i bought the "Dodo Sound Stopper MLV" not cheap but looks and feels good.

R35, I tried everytwhere to get "Skinz sound deadening". never knew you sold it. pity.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

tinimark said:


> This is a nice upgrade and really makes a difference to how refined the car feels inside. Definitely helps with the road noise and the rattles. Looks like you did a good job.
> 
> First changed the exhaust to make it louder
> then dyno-lined the rear to make it quieter,
> ...


All you have to tell her is 

I need more of the "Good" noise and less of the "Bad" noise. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

My Mrs understood that :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Satan


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Simonh said:


> It is called silent coat, I used it in my R33 - I think it is a great product.


+1 to that.

I used it and very sticky. Half the price of the branded stuff!!

Can't believe Nissan are so tight they can't be arsed to paint the inside of the car!!!

No wonder they rust.

Satan


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Satan said:


> All you have to tell her is
> 
> I need more of the "Good" noise and less of the "Bad" noise. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


Mine has given up trying to understand me. I just have to avoid keywords like "trust me" :chuckle:


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

To continue the sound deadening experience, I ordered a door sound deadening kit from R35Audio last week which I've fitted this evening. 

Went out for a quick spin and the door deadening makes a bigger difference than the rear seat / boot deadening IMO. Really pleased with the results and thanks Andy for the great kit, would definitely recommend it to others :thumbsup:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I've done all mine last week and it's a lot better, plus I've done full stereo form Andy too


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

maxkirk said:


> To continue the sound deadening experience, I ordered a door sound deadening kit from R35Audio last week which I've fitted this evening.
> 
> Went out for a quick spin and the door deadening makes a bigger difference than the rear seat / boot deadening IMO. Really pleased with the results and thanks Andy for the great kit, would definitely recommend it to others :thumbsup:



what were you trying to kill? Road noise or exhaust noise?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

paulmc said:


> what were you trying to kill? Road noise or exhaust noise?


I would say that doing the rear seats / boot has mainly reduced the exhaust sound and doing the doors has reduced road noise. 

I was trying to make the cabin generally quieter and more refined and reducing road noise via the doors has achieved that the most


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

You don't think you heard the road noise more through the doors after fitting the mats in the rear part of the car? Then, when silencing the doors you blocked out most of the noise entering through the doors?
It's geniune question, not trying to be a smart a**. Do you think it would be a good idea to start with the doors?

I make frequent 5-6 hour trips in my car. The noise gets to me after a couple of hours on cruise control, stepping out of the car noticably more tired compared to same trip in other cars.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

whpFarmer said:


> You don't think you heard the road noise more through the doors after fitting the mats in the rear part of the car? Then, when silencing the doors you blocked out most of the noise entering through the doors?
> It's geniune question, not trying to be a smart a**. Do you think it would be a good idea to start with the doors?
> 
> I make frequent 5-6 hour trips in my car. The noise gets to me after a couple of hours on cruise control, stepping out of the car noticably more tired compared to same trip in other cars.


There's probably some truth in that. 

On my last GTR, I only covered the rear seats / boot and it made an improvement. This time I've done the doors too and the improvement is much greater based on the quick 10 min spin I went for this evening. 

My recommendation would be to do both and I'd do the same if I ever move onto GTR no.3


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Cool, door kit on the list now.


----------

